
Starbucks CEO Chairman Howard Schultz Steps Down - joering2
http://www.npr.org/2016/12/01/504057019/starbucks-chairman-howard-schultz-steps-down-as-ceo
======
linker3000
..But turn around and you can see another CEO right over there.

------
ergo14
Soon on HN, local stop owner retires...

